# Scammed by Scammer claiming  to be from Amazon



## Editorialist (Jul 10, 2020)

I received an e-mail from info@shamipnon.com on a website bearing the Amazon logos stating they had shipped a cellphone at my request to a Florida location which I DID NOT DO for a cell phone at a price of about $749.00. Contacting them at 800 683 6847 they told me to correct the matter they had to take over my computer to get a charge on my bank and then remove it by a credit.

When they did they made a "mistake” giving me a credit or $1,000.00 more than was originally charged and wanted me to immediately get a gift card to correct the matter which I couldn't do as I was being picked up in about 30 minutes or less to go to bank and get groceries and driver was not allowed to go anywhere else.

Called bank and they told me to come right on in as they had to cancel all my banking accounts and issue new ones to stop any further withdrawals. I also had to rescan my computer for any viruses they could have put on it . Fortunately they were able to catch it but now I have  to buy brand new checkbook at a cost of over $20.00 and notify all my pay on line creditors and get new credit cards They called again and I told them off real good.

Never  let any individual take control of your computer to help correct a mistake they have made.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 10, 2020)

*Never let any individual take control of your computer to help correct a mistake they have made *
I have a friend who did.  I couldn't understand why as she is generally a skeptical person.  Why for one minute did you think Amazon would use such an email address?  I don't get it.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 10, 2020)

Also, I googled the phone number you listed and this came up:
*Dangerous - a telephone call can belong to a fraudster or a dangerous person who can cause moral damage or financial harm to the subscriber. *


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2020)

hmmmm .. I also don't understand why you opened and responded to that email that was clearly not from Amazon.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 10, 2020)

I got the one today in my voicemail saying its the Social Security Adm, to call a toll-free # because of fraudulent activity involved with my SS#....
I immediately deleted it.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I got the one today in my voicemail saying its the Social Security Adm, to call a toll-free # because of fraudulent activity involved with my SS#....
> I immediately deleted it.


We continue to get those too .. from CRA (Revenue). We never pick up those calls, and delete.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 10, 2020)

I am getting a lot of "Your credit card on file is nearing expiration." and all but one were fraudulent.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 10, 2020)

I never open those.  Thankfully, I see a synopsis of what's in the mail before I take the bait.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 10, 2020)

E-mail and Robocall scams are on the rise....and targeting Seniors.  If you don't recognize a phone caller, let it ring.  If it's legitimate, they will leave a message.  If you get an unusual e-mail, check the sender address closely before you even consider opening the e-mail.  Answering a robocall, or opening a scam e-mail is the FIRST step in creating a financial hack that could cost you a ton of money.  These criminals know that most Seniors are trustworthy, so they are targeting that "trust".


----------



## Judycat (Jul 10, 2020)

Sorry you had to go through that. Scammers have no souls.


----------



## Mike (Jul 11, 2020)

Delete anything suspicious every time, if they
are genuine and you made a mistake, meet them
in court and apologise.

These institutions keep warning us about scams,
so the have to expect some mistakes.

Mike.


----------



## macgeek (Jul 26, 2020)

phone calls, text messages, emails... be *suspicious* of all of them, even if they appear to come from someone you know.... the evil hackers can fake this stuff so easy and often it looks legit. the scammers are really targeting seniors these days. nothing is very private these days so be careful what you post online about yourself also. Never send personal info via texts or emails.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m at the point where I don’t even trust emails that appear to be from my bank or credit cards. I call their customer service # to verify.


----------

